
Broadband over wet string - cnorthwood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-42338067
======
teh_klev
Source and discussion from yesterday:

[http://www.revk.uk/2017/12/its-official-adsl-works-over-
wet-...](http://www.revk.uk/2017/12/its-official-adsl-works-over-wet-
string.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15908107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15908107)

------
SimonPStevens
I think it's worth mentioning that the company that did this (Andrews and
Arnold) is one of the few UK isps to provide unfiltered internet access.

[https://www.aaisp.net.uk/kb-broadband-
unfiltered.html](https://www.aaisp.net.uk/kb-broadband-unfiltered.html)

"It is part of the terms and made clear at sign up that you are opting out of
all filtering in the network, including any government mandated or requested
filtering. You have an active choice on this - you can choose to take
unfiltered service from us or not to take service from us."

(If you didn't know, most of the other UK isps have default on parental
filters, and respond to government takedown requests to block domains. Pirate
bay and it's many proxys are routinely blocked. I'm not in support of illegal
downloading, but I'm even less in support of government censorship)

~~~
isp
Their previous "active choice" wording from a few years ago (
[https://boingboing.net/2013/07/29/uk-isps-active-choice-
on.h...](https://boingboing.net/2013/07/29/uk-isps-active-choice-on.html) ):

> If you choose "censored" you are advised: "Sorry, for a censored internet
> you will have to pick a different ISP or move to North Korea. Our services
> are all unfiltered. Is that a good enough _active choice_ for you Mr
> Cameron?"

A&A is also, to my knowledge, the only XKCD/806 compliant ISP:
[http://www.revk.uk/2010/10/xkcd806-compliance.html](http://www.revk.uk/2010/10/xkcd806-compliance.html)
(ref: [https://xkcd.com/806/](https://xkcd.com/806/) )

